# gauge cluster/hvac bulbs



## Plinko (May 6, 2005)

i want to replace the bulbs in my hvac and gauge cluster with red ones, but i'm a little unsure as to what type bulbs i need. i've done some searching but all i've found was bulb types for the b14, which uses 4 194's for the guages and 2 74's for the hvac. does the b15 use the same bulbs?


----------



## sedale (Apr 6, 2005)

Plinko said:


> i want to replace the bulbs in my hvac and gauge cluster with red ones, but i'm a little unsure as to what type bulbs i need. i've done some searching but all i've found was bulb types for the b14, which uses 4 194's for the guages and 2 74's for the hvac. does the b15 use the same bulbs?


I can tell you it is not the same as the B14, since I took apart the guage cluster and 194's are way too big.. Also, I noticed the factory guage face kinda has an amber tint on the back, as opposed to colored bulbs, even tho it looks white on the front, so say, switching out to blue may not be a good idea without a corresponding new guage face I think.. 
But, I'm def. interested to find out what bulb types and any ways around the amber tint crap - or if say someone has tried it and the blue looks ok anyway, that sort of thing.. anyone? bueller?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

check your owner's manual and it will probably be in there. At least it should be. When you find out be sure to post back in here so that next time someone looks they'll be able to find it.


----------



## Plinko (May 6, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> check your owner's manual and it will probably be in there. At least it should be. When you find out be sure to post back in here so that next time someone looks they'll be able to find it.


manual doesn't say, it's says all the outside lights, plus the dome and trunk lights, but thats it. I wouldn't have expected them to put gauge cluster and instrument lighting in there anyway, thats the kind of thing most people would never touch on their own.

I opened up my dash today to re-route my aux cable for my iPod, so i took a look at the hvac bulbs while i was at it, and without actually removing the bulb, i'm pretty sure it's a 74, and only 2 of them. still don't know about the gauges though


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

you could replace them with red bulbs, it would make the gauges and #'s a deeper orange/reddish color


----------



## Plinko (May 6, 2005)

nismo78 said:


> you could replace them with red bulbs, it would make the gauges and #'s a deeper orange/reddish color


actually, if you read my first post, thats exactely what i want to do, the only problem is i don't know what type of bulb is needed


----------



## sedale (Apr 6, 2005)

They do look like 74's.. 
I thought I saw more than 2 tho, although those may be other types of lights...


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a 92 Sentra XE and I just changed the bulb on my hazard switch and it has a red cover on it. maybe you can check your switch and see if the bulb matches your HVAC I know mine are the same other than the red cover for the hazard


----------



## purplecat001 (Jul 25, 2006)

Plinko said:


> i want to replace the bulbs in my hvac and gauge cluster with red ones, but i'm a little unsure as to what type bulbs i need. i've done some searching but all i've found was bulb types for the b14, which uses 4 194's for the guages and 2 74's for the hvac. does the b15 use the same bulbs?


Here's a link that tells you what bulbs fit your vehicle:
http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/LampReplacementGuide/


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wowzers old old OLD post.


----------

